# Celebrity Slim



## Georgie90

https://www.celebrityslim.co.uk/default.aspx

Has anyone done this and has any advice?
xxx


----------



## Blah11

i did for about a month and I did lose quite a bit of weight. The shakes are scrummy and the bars are a good idea too but I only like the berry ones.


----------



## Georgie90

Thanks Blah&#8230;did you feel hungry all the time?
How much weight did you lose if you don&#8217;t mind me asking x


----------



## Blah11

I cant remember exact numbers but I lost 5lbs in the first week then 2-3 from then on :shrug: I didn't feel that hungry tbh, aslong as you have your snacks the shakes keep you going and you still have your meal at night :)


----------



## Georgie90

That&#8217;s why I thought it was quite good, as I can still have a dinner at night time!
Ooo I think I will give it a shot &#8211; did it work out expensive?

x


----------



## Blah11

It is quite expensive. It was £35 for the week but then you have to buy snacks and your evening meals.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i was looking at doing this, but thought was expensive.
alot ladies who joined slim fas had been on this previous opted for slim fast as it wer cheaper alternative.i lost 13lb in 6wks on slim fast but i don't recommand this product nomore.
i


----------



## Georgie90

oh really?!

eek I dont have the money for that!
xx


----------



## SJR

Sounds exactly like the Slim Fast diet but more expensive. I'm on Slim Fast and would recommened it.


----------



## Georgie90

where do you buy slim fast food from though, and dont their stuff taste awful!
c


----------



## SJR

I buy the Slim Fat snacks from Tesco. They taste really nice!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

slim is on offer at boots, can buy asda tesco etc
shakes are nice & filling! Just got make sure you eat right foods for your balanced meal try get to close to 600 cals( which i struggled with)
i loved the plan fit in brilliant with my lifestyle, intake of sugar daily imo was horrible. If i missed a shake or was late having it i got terrible headaches, if you don't exercise enough to burn the sugat off you'l end up gaining weight fair few people on site that haven't lost or have gained.
good luck with whatever you pick


----------



## Blah11

the thing with slimfast is that it doesnt have all the vits and minerals your body needs. Its cheaper for a reason.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive got few left over tins if ya decide to start :)

im looking at getting shakeology.


----------



## Georgie90

Gaining weight&#8230;eeekkk&#8230;.i don&#8217;t like the sound of that.
I think I will do this celebrity slim one, that way I can eat a better meal for dinner, and they have soups in their range too..
Just sounds a lot healthier 

xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

eww slimfast tastes HORRID ... i looked at the slim stuff its wayy to expensive for me tho! x


----------



## Georgie90

well I have had 2 slim fast shakes today... 

and got a choccie snack for 3 o'clock...how much exercise should I be doing so I dont gain weight?
xxx


----------



## panther19

Depends on your cal. intake and how many cal's you need.
An average female would need about 2000cals a day, to lose one pound you need to BURN 3,500CALS more than you ate. So, simple math, to lose one pound in one week you would need to burn 2,000cals a day, and eat 1,500cals. Thus creating a shortage of 500cals each day, for seven days straight=3,500cals burned=one pound loss. :)


Depending on how tall you are, how active you are, how much you weigh.... you can estimate how many calories you need to maintain your weight... then go from there. A good guideline is to not eat less than 1,200cals a day as your body also needs cal's to work, breathing, your heart, your other organs all need food. 

Slimfast shakes don't have that many cals, if you've had two shakes and one snack I'd estimate you're sitting at about 700cals right now, so if you eat a healthy meal for 500 cals and say have another snack of 150 cals you've eaten 1,350 for the day, I would not go below that. And you should be losing weight if you do that for a while. Be sure to take a break from dieting every few weeks though otherwise your metabolism will drop and your body will get used to not getting a lot of cals, you then gain weight when you start eating normal again.

Oh another great way to make slimfast taste better is to blend half a scoop of powder (instead of full scoop) with a banana/yoghurt/milk etc. you can get creative. The powder foams the shake up nicely and adds taste and depending on what you add you get more of a nutritional value+less sugar. It's a great meal replacement when combined like that. I like to blend in bananas, strawberries, cranberries.. there are so many things you could add! Yum. Now I'm hungry. :s


----------



## SuperfitHsMom

I drink my Shakeology to replace my lunches. I add various fruit combinations each day. Like today I'm drinking Lemon Strawberry....mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## xcited4mybump

i'm following the biggest loser diet which is similar to the slimfast but tastes alot nicer,you have your 1-2 shakes/meal replacement bar/soup a day you also have snacks and a main meal.i found the biggest loser meal replacement bars and snack bars horrible so i have stuck with the shakes which are quite nice!the shakes are on offer at the moment at asda £13 instead of £18!

i've been following the plan since 1st august and i lost 7lbs my 1st week!i've been making sure to drink plenty of water and to also have a balanced meal everyday,also if i'm still hungry i'll have some wholegrain ryvita spread with tuna/cottage cheese.i'm feeling really good and plan to stick with this plan until i start ttc when i will then just eat healthy!

xx


----------

